# [soundcard] not detected by alsaconf & xfce4-mixer

## barul

Hi there.

When I launch alsaconf, it doesn't find any cards, the same for xfce4-mixer. Xfce4-mixer tells me that I must install Gstreamer, but it's already done.

I've got sound, but for example, when I plug a headphone, the sound is very low, even with all my settings in alsamixer at the maximum.

Here's my lspci Audio part :

```
lspci | grep Audio

00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)

02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be3 (rev a1)
```

Thanks in advance for any help or answer.

----------

## dE_logics

I think my desktop has that chip and it works fine.

This is not a userspace thing, it's a kernel configuration thing.

Do remember to set the appropriate modules in the kernel config in the device drivers > audio drivers section > in the alsa section.

You may boot a generic distro and see the appropriate modules in use, you can get the list by lspci -k

----------

## barul

Well, I've put all the modules in "modules" (I mean <M> and not <*>. Still no cards...

But the idea to boot a generic distro is excellent, I didn't think about it. I'll do this & give news later, thanks.

----------

## bastibasti

Did you get it working in the end? I have the same problem.

----------

## Raptor85

Is there a checkbox for "external amp" under the all settings part in alsamixer? that's generally what causes your sound to be low.   Also ensure you have the correct card selected in alsamixer, if you have multiple sound cards (it shows which one you're changing the settings for in the upper left)

If alsamixer sees it then you're already set up fine, it should if you built in the drivers instead of doing them as a module.  If you re-compiled the audio drivers as modules, you need to copy over the new kernel and do make modules_install in your /usr/src/linux directory, alsaconf should see it then (though alsaconf isn't really necessary when you build in your drivers like you had before). 

For the gstreamer issue, check your gstreamer version, I seem to remember having an issue with that before, where my gstreamer version was too new and xfce4-mixer couldn't see it.

----------

